# Pictures of Mia..Pics overload!!



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I haven't posted pics of my baby Mia in a while but I have been taking pics of her..lol..she does so many funny things everyday to make my DH and I laugh all the time!

I found a great groomer near me about 1.5 month ago and I am very happy w/ her. I think Mia is happy too b/c now she is not subject to her mom's horrific home-styled "hair cuts". LOL. :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag: 

Here are some "before" and "after" grooming shots of Mia :wub: :wub: :wub: 

*BEFORE visiting the groomer:*









LOL!!! Talk about Volume!!

Mia says: "whats so funny?" :biggrin: 









My messy girl! :wub: 









"Mom, can I please have the chicken now?" 
*
AFTER the groomer visit:*









Right after we picked her up from the salon..She is wearing a bow by Marj!









This is about 2 weeks after getting her hair cut.. :wub: :wub: 

Mia says: "Mommy, stop studying and play with me!"









Another one of my baby girl...I love this pic b/c it looks like she is smiling at me. :wub: :wub: 









In the "flossy zone"!! Super focused...lol









My beautiful messy girl..lol..She is wearing the little hair clip my mother gave her. When I left Mia at my mom's while in Italy I forgot to leave any hair bows or rubber bands..my mother didnt want Mia's hair down so she put a little clip..I think it is just soo adorable!! :wub: :wub: 









"Wuddya looking at?"









This is about 3 days ago









"Is that cheese mommy??" 









"please give me some!!"


Thats about all for now..I have hundreds of Mia pics on my computer..lol..I love taking pics of my beautiful baby girl.

As much as I like her hair cut and being groomed, I like Mia best when she is a bit messy...I dont know why but I think she looks soo much like a stuffed animal.. :wub: :wub: I am totally feeling her messy look..haha..She is my little angel.

*
I also need to take pics of Mia wearing these BEAUTIFUL FEATHER hair clips that Daisy (DaisyG) gave Mia..they are so trendy and chic!! THANK YOU DAISY!!!! :ThankYou: 
Mia says: "Thank you Auntie Daisy! Now I am truly a fashionista!*" :wub: 

Thank you all for letting me share!!!! :ThankYou:


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

She is so cute! I just love that smile in the last picture :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh My Goodness Alice, it is about time.......such darling pictures, Mia is absolutely adorable. I have to say my faves are the little tongue shots!!! It just melts my heart!!! I know you just love her and so proud of her..........She is much smallerthan most Chrisman malts, isn't she? That makes her extra special!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What a beauty! I like them a little mussed, too. She is so cute before and after!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Jun 20 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794475


> Oh My Goodness Alice, it is about time.......such darling pictures, Mia is absolutely adorable. I have to say my faves are the little tongue shots!!! It just melts my heart!!! I know you just love her and so proud of her..........She is much smallerthan most Chrisman malts, isn't she? That makes her extra special!!!![/B]


Thank you Dianne! Mia LOVES to stick her tongue out for pictures. 90% of all her pics are tongue pics..haha..She is definitely on the small end of the Maltese standard, that is for sure. I have not met other Chrisman girls though, so I dont know how small how she is compared to other Chrisman girls..but I have met Chrisman boys and Mia is much much smaller than the boys.


----------



## dawkinll (Feb 8, 2009)

The first one is my fave because her hair looks teased for a pageant or something! :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Jun 20 2009, 07:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794474


> She is so cute! I just love that smile in the last picture :wub:[/B]


Thanks Chrissy!


QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Jun 20 2009, 07:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794477


> What a beauty! I like them a little mussed, too. She is so cute before and after![/B]


Thanks Linda..Mia gets really messy at home..she likes to run around and toss her toys..lol..she only acts "lady like" when shes out. At home, she is feisty! LOL!!!


QUOTE (dawkinll @ Jun 20 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794479


> The first one is my fave because her hair looks teased for a pageant or something! :biggrin:[/B]


LOL!! I know!!! That pic makes me laugh all the time...I think I just pulled out a bow out from her hair..but she had such volume, it was hilarious! LOL.. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Sooooooooooo cute! Glad to see little close-ups of Mia. She's a little doll face.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She looks fantastic! Just adorable!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Geeeeeesh, could she be any cuter. She is an absolute little doll :wub: . I don't know how you can get anything done. If she were mine I would be snapping pictures of her all day too :biggrin:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Adorable pictures...........Mia is such a cutie!


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Jun 20 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794482


> Sooooooooooo cute! Glad to see little close-ups of Mia. She's a little doll face.[/B]


Thanks Brit!! Cosy is a little doll face too!! Most of the close up pics of Mia are from my Iphone..Sometimes I want to capture a cute close up moment and I run to get my camera, but then it is too late..lol..But I have my cell next to me often so I can grab it and take a quick pic. 

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 20 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794483


> She looks fantastic! Just adorable!!![/B]


Thank Jackie!


QUOTE (Lynda @ Jun 20 2009, 07:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794484


> Geeeeeesh, could she be any cuter. She is an absolute little doll :wub: . I don't know how you can get anything done. If she were mine I would be snapping pictures of her all day too :biggrin:[/B]


Haha...thank you!! I love taking pics of her too..it can be addicting!! :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is so cute -- those are adorable photos


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

It's so funny that you posted pics of her today. I came across your siggy and was thinking Alice hasn't posted pics of Mia in eons. I wonder who else I can send telepathic messages to post pics?  She looks adorable I just love that last smiling pic. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

What a doll! I have to say that the last 3 from a few days ago are my fave. I like her a bit mussed too. Shows her spunky little personality.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jun 20 2009, 08:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794496


> It's so funny that you posted pics of her today. I came across your siggy and was thinking Alice hasn't posted pics of Mia in eons. I wonder who else I can send telepathic messages to post pics?  She looks adorable I just love that last smiling pic. :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Maggie! No wonder my ear was turning red earlier..must have been you sending me telepathic messages!! LOL!! I hear ya babe!! :biggrin:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

Awwwwwwwww... she looks SO adorable, neat or mussed! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

I just love them when they get a little messy, with their hair hanging in their eyes and looking so "down home" and comfy! :wub:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my goodness, you have been holding out on us Alice!!!!  Mia is such a beauty even when messy!!!! :wub: :wub: I just :heart: her sweet lil face!!!!

She would fit in well with Maggie and Abbie...they love being messy!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Alice, she is just precious! I love the messy hair as well - it just shows how much fun she has and how much she loves her home and toys! I hope that studying is going well - a little over a month left


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Awwwww, Mia is darling :wub:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow, she is just beautiful! I love that picture where her hair has volume  

And I agree! When she looks a little messed up and not so perfect she is even cuter. Kind of like a woman who can wake up and look beautiful without primping :wub: 

You should post more pictures once all of your studying has calmed down! I love all of them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ALICE, she's so tiny, how much does little Mia weigh? I love her little face, she's a happy girl you can just see the love in her little eyes :wub: give her a kiss from awntie


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Finally, a pics of Mia, she is a doll and has the cutest face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I bet you feel lucky to have one of the prettiest Malts!  I love her look, who are her sire and dam? When I get another baby, she (yes she) will be from Chrisman or Bonnie Palmer! :yes:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

That was just pure cuteness overload. What a doll. :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolutely LOVE the Pics :wub: Mia is sooooo beautiful :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Beautiful baby girl.
xoxoxo


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

I've longed for recent pictures of little Mia. She is just so darn cute I could just squeeze her!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh she sure is a little cutie pie!!! :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Mia is just beautiful! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh, that face, that face. She is way beyond all the adjectives I can think of. I love the first picture. You did a great job cutting her hair I think. The close ups are gorgeous. That sweet face. Then I got to the last two and fell apart. That smile knocked me out in the last one. Paula is right about seeing the love in her eyes. I want to hug her and kiss her on her wittle nose. Don't wait so long to post pictures Alice. You are excused while you are studying but when the tests are over please give us more Mia. Gosh she's adorable. BTW I like her new haircut.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

It has been nearly forever since you last posted photos of your darling baby girl. I also love her messy look...she looks so innocent and sweet! :wub: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh my, Alice, Mia is just soooooo adorable! Her little upturned nose is just the cutest little button. I love the messy "bed head" look, too! :wub2: :wub2: :wub2:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Wow, Mia looks so darn cute! :wub: 
I loved all your pictures and I think you should post more!


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Well Alice, it's about time! You've been hiding that little beauty :wub: from us for way too long!! I love ALL the pictures - neat, messy - it doesn't
matter. I guess the smiling  one would be my fave if I had to pick one. She is just a GORGEOUS little girl!! 

Good :Good luck: luck on the bar exam, but after you ace that, more MIA!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww she is sooo cute! i love her messed up too... and i love the little clips in her hair! 

paddy says hi mia :wub:


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

What a beautiful little girl :wub2: She is so adorable and tiny!! :wub:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Mia is seriously adorable! I love her little face :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, she's so cute. :wub: :wub: LOL, I love that first pic of her most. :wub2: I like how her muzzle hair is short and rounded!


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

YAY! It's MIA PHOTOS! :happy dance: 
Oh Lordy ... that girl totally makes me swoon!!! Her widdle face melts my heart to a puddle. **sigh**** What a doll. :wub2: 
I think the girl is adorable messy and freshly-groomed. She absolutely looks like a stuffed animal. And I adore her smile! 
BTW, I came SO CLOSE to getting that sweet apple bed for the Ts, but now I can't even remember where I saw it (it was definitely online). Where did you find it? Does Mia love it? It's so CUTE!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub: :wub: :wub: love, love, love Mia! Your pics are adorable!

She looks so cute in all of them! It must be so hard to study when she is around....lol...I guess she is a great excuse to take a little study break!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Mia looks just precious in all the pics,but the last mommy give me some cheese with that itty bitty tongue sticking out i can just eat her up :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Alice! You're posting pictures of Mia!!!!! You're right, you haven't posted any for way too long. Mia is just the most precious tiny little girl, and you make us wait forever for pictures.

Hey, I got to meet that sweet little girl in person - I wish I hadn't been so busy, I could have held her and gotten to know her better. .....next time....

Thanks for sharing your pictures with us, I especially liked the tongue shots, LOL.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

What a sweet tiny little girl. It must be very difficult to say "no" to that face when you're trying to study!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwwh!!!! Mia is a DOLL baby ^_^ love that little face .. all the pictures are super adorable .. you gotta post more of this little cutie pie

Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

She's a sweetheart. I love both looks, I like the last photo too. She looks happy!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Adorable pictures.... :wub:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*a little angel :heart: 
what a pretty, pretty cute little baby :wub2:*


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Mia, you are such a gorgeous little doll girl! Why has your mommy been hiding you from us? Maybe because you are TOO cute..!! Casanova would swoon over you! :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

There's sweet Mia!!!! Great pics Al. Mia's smile is contagious! All the pics from our meetup are of Mia w/her tongue out! 

I love Mia messy too. Look at Emma....my messy bessy! Although Mia has a messy side she is VERY girly...much more than her cousin Emma! LOL

Great pics!!
xoxo


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 20 2009, 07:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794471


> I haven't posted pics of my baby Mia in a while but I have been taking pics of her..lol..she does so many funny things everyday to make my DH and I laugh all the time!
> 
> I found a great groomer near me about 1.5 month ago and I am very happy w/ her. I think Mia is happy too b/c now she is not subject to her mom's horrific home-styled "hair cuts". LOL. :HistericalSmiley: :brownbag:
> 
> ...


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: Mia is absolutely gorgeous, Alice . :wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWW, Mia is such a little sweetfaced beauty :wub: . I love her new haircut, I loved her old haircut too though  .


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mia is just soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute. I can't stand it. :wub: :wub: :wub: I want to jump through the computer and give her kisses and snuggles.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Mia is such a sweetheart messy or primped! I hope my baby grows up to be a beauty like Mia :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

She is just sooooooooooo cute Alice. :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (gibbert @ Jun 21 2009, 02:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794700


> YAY! It's MIA PHOTOS! :happy dance:
> Oh Lordy ... that girl totally makes me swoon!!! Her widdle face melts my heart to a puddle. **sigh**** What a doll. :wub2:
> I think the girl is adorable messy and freshly-groomed. She absolutely looks like a stuffed animal. And I adore her smile!
> BTW, I came SO CLOSE to getting that sweet apple bed for the Ts, but now I can't even remember where I saw it (it was definitely online). Where did you find it? Does Mia love it? It's so CUTE![/B]


Thanks Heidi!!! I got the apple bed from another SM member "charmypoo", she posted this bed, along w/ other things for sale on here on SM a while back. isnt it cute? hehe...Mia really likes it..she leans against it sometimes to, and it looks really adorable. Your should pm Charmypoo!! Btw, it is machine washable too so thats a plus!!




QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jun 21 2009, 06:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794712


> Alice! You're posting pictures of Mia!!!!! You're right, you haven't posted any for way too long. Mia is just the most precious tiny little girl, and you make us wait forever for pictures.
> 
> Hey, I got to meet that sweet little girl in person - I wish I hadn't been so busy, I could have held her and gotten to know her better. .....next time....
> 
> Thanks for sharing your pictures with us, I especially liked the tongue shots, LOL.[/B]


Thanks Pat!! Yes, next time, definitely!!! ((HUGS)))  


QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 22 2009, 08:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795237


> Mia, you are such a gorgeous little doll girl! Why has your mommy been hiding you from us? Maybe because you are TOO cute..!! Casanova would swoon over you! :wub:[/B]


Sophia, I sense a love connection going on!! We love Casanova!! Mia says: "Mommy, does Casanova have a girlfriend yet?" :wub: 

QUOTE (mich @ Jun 22 2009, 05:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=795455


> Mia is such a sweetheart messy or primped! I hope my baby grows up to be a beauty like Mia :wub:[/B]


Thank you!! I am sure Maisie will be so gorgeous!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

*Thank you sooo much everyone for your kind words!!!! :ThankYou: 

Mia says: "thank you Aunties!!"* :grouphug: :grouphug: :wub: 

QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Jun 20 2009, 11:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794636


> Well Alice, it's about time! You've been hiding that little beauty :wub: from us for way too long!! I love ALL the pictures - neat, messy - it doesn't
> matter. I guess the smiling  one would be my fave if I had to pick one. She is just a GORGEOUS little girl!!
> 
> Good :Good luck: luck on the bar exam, but after you ace that, more MIA![/B]


Hi Dorothy, Thank you for your good wishes!! Yes I will try to post more pics...I need to post ones of Mia wearing clips from her Auntie Daisy..I have been so behind on that..I feel terrible!!

QUOTE (Garrettsmom @ Jun 21 2009, 11:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794736


> What a sweet tiny little girl. It must be very difficult to say "no" to that face when you're trying to study![/B]


I know, it is really hard!! I have to go to the library b/c when I am at home, Mia wants me to hold her or play w/ her all the time...I feel bad!!!

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 21 2009, 12:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794768


> awwwwwwwh!!!! Mia is a DOLL baby ^_^ love that little face .. all the pictures are super adorable .. you gotta post more of this little cutie pie
> 
> Kat[/B]


Thanks Kat!!! I will try to post more..hehe..after my exam!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

too cute! :wub:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794547


> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ALICE, she's so tiny, how much does little Mia weigh? I love her little face, she's a happy girl you can just see the love in her little eyes :wub: give her a kiss from awntie[/B]


Thank you Paula, Mia is 4 pounds..  Mia says: "thank you auntie, I love the Hello Kitty dress you made me, it is still my favorite!!"

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 20 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794549


> Finally, a pics of Mia, she is a doll and has the cutest face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I bet you feel lucky to have one of the prettiest Malts!  I love her look, who are her sire and dam? When I get another baby, she (yes she) will be from Chrisman or Bonnie Palmer! :yes:[/B]


Thank you! Mia's daddy is Ch. Chrisman's Blizzard of Oz and her mommy is Ch. Chrisman's Shocking Pink.

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 20 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794594


> Gosh she sure is a little cutie pie!!! :wub:[/B]


Thank Sher!! Guess what? I think Mia and Clarie are related!! Mia's grandfather (on her mom's side) is Ch.Chrisman's Sugar Shock!! Isnt that Claire's grandfather too?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 26 2009, 10:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797350


> QUOTE (Matilda's Mommy @ Jun 20 2009, 09:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794547





> :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: ALICE, she's so tiny, how much does little Mia weigh? I love her little face, she's a happy girl you can just see the love in her little eyes :wub: give her a kiss from awntie[/B]


Thank you Paula, Mia is 4 pounds..  Mia says: "thank you auntie, I love the Hello Kitty dress you made me, it is still my favorite!!"

QUOTE (roxybaby22 @ Jun 20 2009, 09:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794549


> Finally, a pics of Mia, she is a doll and has the cutest face!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I bet you feel lucky to have one of the prettiest Malts!  I love her look, who are her sire and dam? When I get another baby, she (yes she) will be from Chrisman or Bonnie Palmer! :yes:[/B]


Thank you! Mia's daddy is Ch. Chrisman's Blizzard of Oz and her mommy is Ch. Chrisman's Shocking Pink.

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 20 2009, 10:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794594


> Gosh she sure is a little cutie pie!!! :wub:[/B]


Thank Sher!! Guess what? I think Mia and Clarie are related!! Mia's grandfather (on her mom's side) is Ch.Chrisman's Sugar Shock!! Isnt that Claire's grandfather too?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm looking at her pedigree now and her Chrisman blood is:
Grandfather: CH Chrisman's Shocked Senseless
Greatgrandfather: CH Chrisman's Sugar Shock 
Greatgrandmother: CH Chrisman's Lucky Star
Greatgreatgrandfather: CH Chrisman's Sugar Ray


----------

